# Το Star Trek σαρανταπεντάρισε



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2011)

Στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου 1966 προβλήθηκε από το αμερικανικό κανάλι NBC το πρώτο επεισόδιο μιας σειράς που έγραψε ιστορία. Το «Ταξίδι στ' αστέρια» όπως πρωτοήρθε, ασπρόμαυρο, στην Ελλάδα, το Star Trek πια σήμερα.

Από την αρχική σειρά, το Star Trek, The Original Series, όπως είναι πια γνωστό, η περίφημη εισαγωγή:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2011)

Ας προσθέσω κι έναν σύνδεσμο προς άλλο, σχετικό θέμα στη Λεξιλογία:

Ο δόκτωρ Σποκ δεν είχε μυτερά αυτιά!


----------

